# Phatnoise Installation Photos....



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

I thought these photos may be useful to anyone thinking about installing a Phatnoise system. It is fairly straight forward, the only problem I encountered was that although the Phatnoise is the same physical width as the cd auto-changer and will fit into the bracket nicely, the cartridge slot is in the centre of the unit whereas the CD-autochanger magazine is offset to the right, consequently the cartdridge slot does not line up with the opening in the side panel. ie. you can't insert or remove the cartridge!
If there is one available I recommend buuying the proper Audi bracket for the phatnoise it will save you lots of hassle. I modified the old one but i wouldn't recommened it (yes yes I was impatient!!)

Apologies for the poor Photo quality they were taken with my mobile as my camera is being repaired at the mo..

Oh yes and another tip : *Remove the magazine from the Autochanger before you disconnect it!!! Thats if you want to get your CDs out of it...*



























Side panel Out









Factory Fitted CD Autochanger


















CD-Autochanger removed with Audi Bracket









CD-Autochanger & Phatnoise









CD-Autochanger & Phatnoise









Phatnoise Installed - Eventually!


















Phatnoise Cartridge Access via side panel flap









Kenwood 8" Active Sub (KSC-WA82RC) To help the bass out


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Good pictures.

You say "Phatnoise Installed Eventually", what were the problems and did you use the original CD Changer Bracket?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> Good pictures.
> 
> You say "Phatnoise Installed Eventually", what were the problems and did you use the original CD Changer Bracket?


Could write and post pictures in Brail please! :lol:

Richard, the cartridge hole didnt line up with the flap in the panel.

looks like the bracket was moved to the right and the left hand hole used to bolt through into the right hand hole of the body panel to move it left about an inch

the right side of the bracket looks cut off to gain every last mm of space

Its a nice neat job, I dont believe Audi do a bracket, last install I heard of they simply screw it into the Boot and dont use the changer location.


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

That looks a lot easier in the coupe to remove than it is in the roadster, and the bracket is a lot bigger . Nice one anyway , good pics and info for everyone . cheers :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Wak said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Good pictures.
> ...


They do put it in the changer location, the one i had a demo off before i bought mine was in the charger location. However on my QS they put it under the passenger seat as it is easier to get to because of the seats.


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

I did the same installation, but mounted the Phatbox lower down in the original bracket. this allowed the DMS cartridge to be inserted without the need to centre it with hatch in the trim panel. No need for major mod to the bracket just 1 additional screw hole in each side.
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/pilott/IMGP0414-vi.jpg


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

OMG you've put a cannon in your boot :roll:


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

Nice, but how do you control the Phatbox ?
Can you still use the OEM headunit ? (Like CD+, CD- , ... )


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

> Nice, but how do you control the Phatbox ?
> Can you still use the OEM headunit ? (Like CD+, CD- , ... )


You control it using the standard factory radio, I have a Concert (with tape). You program into the unit which head unit you are using, then just use the CD buttons (1 - 6 or +/-) to select your playlists or cycle through Artist, Album, Genre. the unit speaks out the current mode, artist, genre etc. It's quite impressive - take a look on the Phatnoise website.

Modifying the bracket wasn't easy as it was strenghtened, and yes I offset one end and cut the other end off, I could have left it on but it meant that the seat belt ran over it which could have lead to it wearing so I didn't risk it.. (yes I know it's only the passenger!!)

I bought the unit for aroud Â£220 off Ebay (Brand new), some guy imports them. It had a universal power supply for the USB cradle. You can buy them direct from USA for a lot cheaper but I didn't want to risk it.

WAK : Feel free to use the photos on your website if you want to? (I reduced the image size for the post if you want the 2.0 megapixels ones then let me know)


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Nice one Dino. If scoTTy's Phatbox group buy comes off, you'll be getting plenty of questions :roll:

Moley


----------



## cyberdude (May 24, 2002)

This is going to be my next mod as I find myself getting bored pretty quickly with the 6 CDs and can't be ar5ed to keep changing them.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I love my PHatnoise had it nearly 18 months and still no problems!


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

ohhh noooooo...now i want one


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

I have BOSE Concert single CD in TTC and want a Phatnoise.....anyone know how easy it is to either a) do yourself b) get someone to do it for you? know anyone who could do it? where would it go? boot?

Not Audi - they have quoted me nigh on Â£800 for the privilege!!! 

Cheers


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

LoTTie said:


> I have BOSE Concert single CD in TTC and want a Phatnoise.....anyone know how easy it is to either a) do yourself b) get someone to do it for you? know anyone who could do it? where would it go? boot?
> 
> Not Audi - they have quoted me nigh on Â£800 for the privilege!!!
> 
> Cheers


You should be able to put it where the 6CD changer would normaly be if you had one fitted (in the panel to the left of the rear left seat) and the wiring should already be there ready to connect up. As for fitting, it took me about an hour to change the 6CD for the phatbox but if you dont have the 6 CD changer already then you will need a mouning bracket. Dont let anyone try to persuade you to mount in in the boot, its an easy mounting option but looks untidy and prone to damage from stuff in your boot. You should be able to buy one now for less than Â£200.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

LoTTie said:


> I have BOSE Concert single CD in TTC and want a Phatnoise.....anyone know how easy it is to either a) do yourself b) get someone to do it for you? know anyone who could do it? where would it go? boot?
> 
> Not Audi - they have quoted me nigh on Â£800 for the privilege!!!
> 
> Cheers


Have alook here for the potential group buy http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?p=520248#520248 - Â£150 + p&p 

Moley


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I've got a TTC and i've mounted mine in the boot as i couldnt get the side trim panel off and didnt want to break anything. Its mounted high and really doesnt cause a problem. pm me with your email address and i'll send you some pictures. Will be easy to remove too when the TTC goes.


----------



## tonkapaws (Nov 2, 2005)

Could you email your pics to
[email protected]

I posted this earlier on another thread before I found this thread

Have just took delivery of new TT 190 Coupe. Comes with standard Chorus Radio/Cass. 
I would like to fit Phatbox (Seen on Ebay for Audi for Â£180 all inclusive, from uk address)but cannot find cd changer cable. 
Can anyone advise where it normally is (if there at all) and if it is normally long enough to reach boot, as I do not fancy trying to fit in storage compartment behind passanger.

Anyone any experiance in fiiting these.

Local fitting company wats Â£75 + Â£80 for adapter ( I didn't thnk it needed an adapter

Thanks for any help.


----------



## NS (Aug 22, 2005)

I fitted mine in the cd changer location, I was a bit scared of pulling the interior about on my TT as i'd only owned it for a couple of weeks.
The panel is a bit tough to get off, but persevere & once removed the rest of the job is pretty straight forward, drill a couple of extra holes in the changer bracket to mount the Phatnoise as low as possible, plug in the cable & put it all back together.

You'll need to remove the panel (or at least the front edge) to see if you've got a changer cable in your car.
The cd cable is cable tied low down behind the rear panel with a foam cover on the socket.

Good Luck


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

I believe the autochanger cables are wired in regardless of whether you have an autochanger fitted or not, so should be a case of just pluggin it in via the adapter cable........


----------



## tonkapaws (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks guys
You don't any adapter then.
I'm not sure if I feel like doing it myself but local fitter Â£75 to fit and Â£80 for some adapter

Does the bracket you mentioned come with the Phatbox or is it an Audi part for the CD changer you adapt

Thanks again


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

The bracket is the original CD changer bracket and you will not need any adapter unless the phatbox is a VW model. The Audi model will mot need any adapter.


----------



## tonkapaws (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks for confirming.

I do not already have a cd changer fitted so is the bracket a part you can get seperatly from Audi.

Cheers


----------



## NS (Aug 22, 2005)

I didn't have a changer fitted & ordered the bracket from my local dealer.
It cost just under Â£30 & comes with all the screws to fit it to the car & fit the changer/phatnoise.


----------



## tonkapaws (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks

Still not sure about taking the panel off myself knowing my look it will never go back right and the cable won't be fitted.

Cheers


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

I know I should trawl through all the posts, but I have done a search and had no joy just yet.

Does anyone know of a post which shows how to remove the passenger side rear door panel , as Im thinking of fitting my newly acquired Phatbox tonight myself....with the original CD bracket ...

I just wanna be sure I dont break any clips or brackets whilst im doing it, as ill be cursed with creaking plastic otherwise


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Once the striker pin has been removed there are 8 clips holding it on. The Bentley manual says to start at the rear and top. This worked for me but it was quite a pull to get them off!

Sorry... no pictures though :?


----------



## POZ123 (Mar 16, 2006)

I guess most of this information is only relevant for the Coupe? How about the TTR? My changer is in the compartment behind the passenger seat - has anyone installed / replaced CD-Changer with a Phatbox as it is something i am onsidering....POZ


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

stiker pins????

eh????

Do i need a special tool for that....

would I be better of just mounting it high up in the boot...

or shall i just pay an installer to fit it???

Suggestions welcome


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

jandrews said:


> stiker pins????
> 
> eh????


Sorry..... STRIKER PIN. Having a bit of a dislixec day!


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

sorry, that wasnt supposed to appear to be a sarcastic reply...you did in fact write "striker" pins, I just misquoted you.

So, what are the striker pins, and do i need a special tool to remove them, or do they really need tobe removed at all.

All I want to do is get my lovely phatbox fitted


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

jandrews said:


> So, what are the striker pins, and do i need a special tool to remove them, or do they really need tobe removed at all.
> 
> All I want to do is get my lovely phatbox fitted


The striker pin is the pin that locks the rear folding seat upright. If you fold it forward you will see it at the rear edge of the aide panel. You will need a large ring spanner to release it (or maybe a large jawed ajustable spanner). it will be obvious when you look at it. You dont have to release the passenger front seatbelt as the rear panel can be removed to one side with the belt still fitted. Give it a try, it really is not difficult :wink:


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

The clips need quite a firm action to free them but don't be afraid, give them a good tug and the panel will come free......


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

so a big pair of grips should be good enough to take of the STRIKER pin yes......and this DOES have to come off to take the side panel off yes...

Sorry to be so tediious...just dont want to get it half way and get stuck


----------



## cyberdude (May 24, 2002)

jandrews said:


> so a big pair of grips should be good enough to take of the STRIKER pin yes......and this DOES have to come off to take the side panel off yes...
> 
> Sorry to be so tediious...just dont want to get it half way and get stuck


Grips could work but the locking nut is recessed so you may find it difficult to get the jaws to grip properly. I would use a ring spanner (17mm if I remember correctly). Yes, the striker pin needs to be removed. And I can confirm that you really need to pull hard on to free those clips.


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

right...

I managed to track down a ring spanner to remove the bolt...and will be doing so tonight

but I have one more question

Once I get it all apart and get the changer out, am I really going to have to cut up the bracket to get it to fit...or does someone make a better bracket....

I really wanna get it done for this weekend so any suggestions or ideas would be welcomed


----------



## cyberdude (May 24, 2002)

You can get an proper bracket from Audi. I don't have the part number to hand but someone may come along with it hopefully. I used the original CD changer bracket but just mounted the Phatbox lower down in it so there is enough room to clear the cartridge when removing it. You'll either have to drill new holes in the bracket or as I did I drilled and tapped new holes in the Phatbox and used the original bracket holes.


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Just drill 2 extra holes in the bracket so the phatbox sits as low as possible in the bracket. Thats all........


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

jandrews said:


> right...
> 
> I managed to track down a ring spanner to remove the bolt...and will be doing so tonight
> 
> ...


Please let us know if you do it..! Pictures would help too!
I too need to find the emotional strength to pull my rear panels out to replace the rear non bose speakers (which i think i might have blown...) with another set like the front Focals....
:?


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

piloTT said:


> Just drill 2 extra holes in the bracket so the phatbox sits as low as possible in the bracket. Thats all........


so does the position of the phatnoise differ much from the original threads installation.......I dont want it to be awkward to get to to be honest...

In a simple world, is there a more adequate bracket available from either audi or an aftermarket website?????


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

also, as a temporary measure, is it possible to just wall mount it in the boot...if so what sort of brackets would i need.....

Id rather do a temporary fix for my journey down to brighton then muck about and not get the changer swap sorted first time.


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

anyone kow where I can order a set of these from...I may then have answered my own question......

http://www.eurodrivegear.com/Scripts/prodView.asp?idProduct=743

even if I do get these...how would I get the cable from where it is to the phatbox...I assume id still need to remove the door panel and then feed the cable through somehow.

Hornster told me its a much easier install in the roadster....just my luck

hahahaha


----------



## cyberdude (May 24, 2002)

You're going to need to get that panel off anyway to get access to the CD changer cable so you may as well just mount the phatbox there. If you mount the phatbox low down it doesn't restrict the access at all as the cartridge (which is the only thing you'll need to get at) is tall so easy to reach. Just mount it as low as it will go without overstarining the cable on the bottom and it'll be fine.

If you just want to temporarily mount it for the weekend drive then just velcro it to the boot floor but as I said you need to get that panel off anyway so mount there.


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

jandrews said:


> piloTT said:
> 
> 
> > Just drill 2 extra holes in the bracket so the phatbox sits as low as possible in the bracket. Thats all........
> ...


Yes there is, Audi do one. I have seen a part number mentioned on here before. If you use the correct Audi phatbox bracket then the slot for the DMS cartridge will be aligned in the centre of the flap in the trim panel. if you use the modified CD changer bracket with the 2 extra holes drilled then it will be offset to one side of the flap but still fully useable. Hope that helps......


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

jandrews said:


> In a simple world, is there a more adequate bracket available from either audi or an aftermarket website?????


As far as I'm aware, there is a specific bracket available for the Phatbox - Audi part number ZGB 8N0 057 110

Simon.


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

To solve any mucking about, ive just ordered one from Audi in Chelmsford and should have it Thursday.

Will get pics as im doing the install to let you know how I get on with it

Thanks for everyones help so far...

lets jsut hope the install goes as easy as everything so far....

Just got to get past those damn clips now


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

right, it turns out the socket spanner I got was not deep enough....so can someone tell me where they think the bext place to buy a ssingle socket or pipe spanner might be.

Or if anyone lives near me in Essex (Colchester) maybe I could borrow it for a day or two.

They have full sets on Screwfix, but I want it for Friday at the latest and dont really want to buy a whole set to be able to use socket just the once

Any suggestions welcome


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

god, I went to Halfords tonight to get the deep socket 17 mm, and did it fit...NO

Where am I going to get one from....can anyone help me...or has anyone installed a phatbox locally to me (COLCHESTER)

If I can just get the striker pin off Im ready


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

CamV6 said:


> call Gary at Audifile in Bishop's Stortford on 01279757218.
> 
> They installed my phatnoise very well and not expensively.
> 
> Mention that Cameron Collins recommended please


The above from your other thread  Bishop's Stortford counts as local to Colchester in my book; can't be more than 20-30 miles along the A120, which is now a very fast road. Why not just get them to do it for you - it'll save all this worrying!


----------

